# Windows on Mac without actual copy?



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Hi, I know I just made another thread, but I found out what I needed to know on that one.

I have another question.

Is there any way to use Windows software (games) on a Mac without having to install Windows on the Mac? (i.e. without having to use a copy of Windows XP or Vista?)

Like somehow using the program in Leopard, eventhough it's for Windows? Or is the only option Boot Camp and all that?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Your Windows apps on Mac options are as follows:
1) Get the Mac version of the software.
2) Use bootcamp.
3) Use Parallels
4) Use VMware Fusion
5) Use Crossover
Options 2-4 require a copy of Windows.


----------



## jimmyj (May 29, 2006)

Ok, I got Crossover. It's working decently.

Thanks


----------

